# Using milling thread cutters on a manual lathe



## NortonDommi (Apr 1, 2017)

Hello,
          I have only manual machines but have been looking at and trying to come up with ideas on how to use milling thread cutters in ways they were not designed to be used other than as a chaser.
  Maybe a hobb for a wheel? Wheel would need to be driven though.

  Given that milled threads are superior to cut threads is there a genius out there that can come up with a way to turn the cutter in an indexed way in relation to lead feed? Aduino?
  Something like the above could also be used on a manual mill, mill/drill for gear making.

  I would be very interested to hear others views on this subject.


----------



## benmychree (May 29, 2017)

There was a similar device made for threading on the lathe many years ago, but each tooth was made so that when indexed, the succeeding tooth took an increased depth of cut; I have never seen one in person, but they were made by the Rivet - Dock Co.   I doubt that there is a practical use for these cutters you have, on a lathe.


----------



## NortonDommi (May 29, 2017)

I did NOT post the above.
 - Barry.


----------



## benmychree (May 29, 2017)

Has someone stolen your identity?


----------



## NortonDommi (May 30, 2017)

Can't see how. I run Avast & IO Anti-malware plus defrag regularly. I know there is someone else with a similar handle on the Email account I use for Hobby - Machinest. 
  I have a lathe with a gearbox and cutters in the mail to make a couple of change gears I need plus I have  1/2" & 3/4" Coventry Die heads with a good array of Imperial & Metric dies. I have also got a few Model Engineers Workshop magazines and one fairly recently had over a few issues a write up with plans of a milling head for milling threads which was quite neat. Personaly I just use indexable cutters but prefer to use taps & dies by hand for the sizes that I deal with.
  The idea is an interesting one though.


----------



## benmychree (May 30, 2017)

I prefer to use HSS form relieved tools for threading in the lathe (Aloris) they make them for Vee and Acme thread forms, you just sharpen them on top.  I've had insert threading , but found them much too easy to chip the edges and too expensive.  For internal threading in the lathe I have form relieved bars made by Bokum Tool Co. same sharpening routine, and I also have Geometric and J&L Hartness die heads.  Thread milling in the lathe would be good for wood, especially if one were inclined in that direction, but it's way too easy to just single point threads or use a die head.  I could also mill threads on my B&S universal mill if I had suitable cutters; I recently had to machine a doubl lead Acme thread against a shoulder with minimum relief slot, one thread per inch; that would have been much easier with a mill than the lathe.


----------



## westsailpat (May 31, 2017)

I once used a cutter like this on a CNC mill   https://www.iscar.com/eCatalog/Family.aspx?fnum=4063&mapp=TH&app=120&GFSTYP=M it was a PITA , total waste of time and money . Is this the tool you are talking about ?
PS well not total waste of time and money , I finally got it to work . I had about five parts fixtured in a row , I had to make about 1K of them . In the beginning I was getting some pretty crazy looking threads .


----------



## benmychree (May 31, 2017)

westsailpat said:


> I once used a cutter like this on a CNC mill   https://www.iscar.com/eCatalog/Family.aspx?fnum=4063&mapp=TH&app=120&GFSTYP=M it was a PITA , total waste of time and money . Is this the tool you are talking about ?


No, completely different.


----------

